# The Wrestler



## MA-Caver (Nov 27, 2008)

Mickey Rourke is back. Probably in the best performance of his career... from this trailer it looks like it. 
What happens to our favorite wrestlers once they fade away? This movie tells one story of a wrestler who was probably the world champion and beloved by millions of fans until another one took his place. 
http://useloos.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=3757

Looks pretty good. To be honest I don't like wrestling ... not what those guys in funny costumes and high flying off the rings call wrestling ... but if there's a human story involved with it... I'll watch it. 

Coming soon.


----------



## Drac (Nov 27, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Looks pretty good. To be honest I don't like wrestling ... not what those guys in funny costumes and high flying off the rings call wrestling ... but if there's a human story involved with it... I'll watch it. Coming soon.


 
It looks interesting....


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2008)

It could be a good B rated movie


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2008)

I've heard good things about this film!


----------



## takadadojokeith (Nov 28, 2008)

Heard about this film a few weeks ago. Every review has been great. Can't wait to see it.


----------

